# Rainbow Hawk Eye No.2 Folding Model C



## smithdan (Jul 5, 2014)

Had this  one for so long now can't remember when or where I found it.  


  

Appeared to be no light leaks in the bellows,  takes 120,  so a good clean up was all it needed.

Shutter is about 1/30 sec,  fixed focus, and Kodak's number system corresponding to  f11, 16, 22, 32 approximately.

Has a T setting, tripod mounts but no place for a cable release - weird.

Tried to make the most of 8 exposures,  better idea of how to get around this ones shortcomings for the next roll.



Midnight stalker



Daisies in the wind



Apples


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice. Does seem odd there's not a cable release, on folders I have it's usually on the right side, although some seem to be an attached bracket of sorts - doesn't look on here like anything was detached. It's a beauty.


----------



## timor (Jul 7, 2014)

smithdan said:


> Has a T setting, tripod mounts but no place for a cable release - weird.


T setting was used in conjunction with unsynchronized flash light from magnesium ribbon or flashpowder: 
History of Flash and Ilford Flashguns


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 7, 2014)

Lots of Kodak folders didn't have cable releases. Not sure why-seems like something every camera should have had. Looks like it's in pretty good shape-nice find there.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 15, 2014)

Second roll...
somehow the shutter got switched over to or left on T.  Didn't notice so the first frames had almost enough silver to pay off Judas.
From the rest of the roll...


----------



## timor (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice !


----------



## smithdan (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks timor.  Asking and getting the Grandgirls to stand still for the 4 - 5 sec exposure easy.  Trying to explain why there was no pix on the back of the Hawk Eye however....


----------

